# What type of Creatine do Yall think is best



## Monster Mayhem (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey guys i was looking into buying more creatine and i seen on here that mono is shitty and i was wondering what type do u recommend buying? 

Also, on off days i do cardio is it bad for me to do push ups/sit ups/ and pull ups on off days? does that constitue over training?

id appreciate the help! thanx guys and gals


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 19, 2004)

C-E-X  from VPX damn that shit is good, be ready to pay tho its pricy but im lovin it, i wouldnt even call it creatine but something in between a strenghtner and muscle builder...... but ofcourse everyone is different and i know people are gona start pounding on my ass for mentioning muscle builder in a creatine thread...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 19, 2004)

monohydrate.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 19, 2004)

Most Creatine Monohydrate is good. I used STRAIGHT by Syntrax which is a lot for the money, and right now I'm using Phospagen by EAS.


----------



## Monster Mayhem (Nov 19, 2004)

Does that contain creatine of have the same principles as it? im not very up to date on suppliments ive always just worked out and got big but i want to take it to the next level ive been using monohydrate but i heard it sucked and was the worst of the creatines?


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 19, 2004)

If monohydrate works for you, then i'd use that. If it doesn't and/or you want a change, I find Sv12 and swole work well. Drinking some V12 right now actually


----------



## musclepump (Nov 19, 2004)

Creatine Monohydrate is the best kind there is. It simply means the product is solely creatine. Cell-Tech for example is not Monohydrate as it is mixed with a bunch of other compounds.


----------



## Monster Mayhem (Nov 19, 2004)

i read up on phosphegen and it said that it helps carries the creatine to the muscle if this is so should i switch? and should i ad some glutamine to the mix also and if so what kind is good? i thank all of you for being patient with me and anwsering my questions


----------



## musclepump (Nov 19, 2004)

They all carry Creatine to your muscles. That's the point.

Glutamine is definitely a good choice. I get mine from Vitamins.com; cheap and seems to be pretty effective.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 19, 2004)

v12 turbo is good. i'm trying no xplode right now, and have only been on it for about 6 days.. but not impressed *yet* & much more expensive. I don't mind paying more for something that works, but we'll see this week.

I will probably go back to v12 until rob releases maximum pump & give that a run.

monohydrate works for me, but i find i prefer a delivery system..all the sugar makes me break out.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 19, 2004)

cex


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 19, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> cex


yeah, i should give that a shot too. ill get it next week.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 19, 2004)

its the shitttttttttttt


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> cex


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 19, 2004)

monohydrate, by far the best considering the price

i'm looking forward to trying ethyl ester, apparently that is the shit but can't rate it as i haven't gone through a cycle of it yet


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 19, 2004)

swole is the best creatine ive ever used..


----------



## ilmartelo (Dec 8, 2004)

i am thinking of buying san v-12.  can i take that while taking bsn nitrix (no2) and thermonex (fat-loss sup)?  i tried bsn bicreatol with those two and didnt notice any change.  i like the nitrix and have taken it for about a year.  verdict is still out on the thermonex.  i want to be safe above all else.  but ive hit a plateau after about 1 year of lifting, and im looking for something safe and effective to overcome it.

Thanx


----------



## gopro (Dec 8, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> C-E-X  from VPX damn that shit is good, be ready to pay tho its pricy but im lovin it, i wouldnt even call it creatine but something in between a strenghtner and muscle builder...... but ofcourse everyone is different and i know people are gona start pounding on my ass for mentioning muscle builder in a creatine thread...



But creatine IS a muscle builder.


----------



## Berto (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd start with good ol' creatine monohydrate.  Something with Creapure style - Optimum Nutrition, Prolab, Universal Nutrition are all trusted.

If you respond, awesome!  If you poop your brains out, try something else like kre-alkalyn, magnesium creatine chelate, etc..  but monohydrate powder is the best (cheapest and usually most effective) way to start


----------



## david100proof (Dec 1, 2008)

superpump 250


----------



## david100proof (Dec 1, 2008)

or size-on


----------



## Berto (Dec 1, 2008)

david100proof said:


> superpump 250



Superpump 250 is more than just a creatine... but it's awesome nonetheless.  It has creatine monohydrate in it, along with aminos, nitric oxide compounds, and caffeine.

I can only take a half scoop because I go nuts on it.  Will last longer that way too!


----------



## gopro (Dec 1, 2008)

Creatine monohydrate works just fine for most. For non-responders, CEE or creatine alpha ketoglutarate sometimes works. The newer creatine di-phoshate is getting some good feedback these days.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 2, 2008)

I thought monohydrate was just for poor folk these days. Creatine ethyl ester and Creatine Hydrochloride work better than monohydrate for me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> I thought monohydrate was just for poor folk these days. *Creatine ethyl ester* and Creatine Hydrochloride work better than monohydrate for me.


 
Same.

Size-ON is also excellent.


----------



## johndecker (Dec 3, 2008)

I would say creatine monohydrate. It works and it's the most economical forms.

There are of course many other forms or brands of creatine available but these are merely additives like sugar or protein that claimed to improve the absorption or effects of creatine. For this, manufacturer is charging a premium price. Wherelse, you can replicate these effects simply taking creatine monohydrate with some fruit juices (that supply the sugar content) or taking it with some protein foods or supplements.


----------



## samadamsboyee (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the good tips, I guess the sh** at Walmart is not the stuff to buy


----------



## ThisBigBastard (Dec 12, 2008)

Creatine Monohydrate never did anything besides make me shit my pants.


----------



## Berto (Dec 16, 2008)

ThisBigBastard said:


> Creatine Monohydrate never did anything besides make me shit my pants.



Same here...  kre-alkalyn works for me though.  Give it a shot.


----------



## xjohnnyjohnsonx (Dec 16, 2008)

nothing wrong with buying it from wal-mart . its basically the same just different names .. u just gotta read the labels


----------



## Berto (Dec 16, 2008)

xjohnnyjohnsonx said:


> nothing wrong with buying it from wal-mart . its basically the same just different names .. u just gotta read the labels



Not necessarily.  As far as creatine monohydrate goes, most bodybuilders only trust Creaform brand.  It's German-made and is the purest form... google around for it.

The big names like Prolab, Universal Nutrition, Optimum Nutrition all have Creaform on the label.  Not sure what's at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 16, 2008)

I read somewhere that creatine from Germany is the purest form of creatine, while creatine from china is quite the opposite one.  I like creatine mono.  I take micronized creatine mono with apple juice or the Powerade for postworkout.  It is working great for me.


----------



## Will Brink (Dec 17, 2008)

Monster Mayhem said:


> Hey guys i was looking into buying more creatine and i seen on here that mono is shitty



You heard wrong. It's the only creatine with 200 plus studies to support its use, and most of what you hear as a negative comes from companies selling alternative forms that have either (1) been shown to be inferior to CM or (2) have no data at all to support their uses. Don't fall for the hype and BS.


----------



## ThisBigBastard (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been using CellMass and it has not caused any stomach discomfort at all.  I also do not feel bloated from it.  Seems like a good product.

I've been doing White Flood pre-workout and CellMass post-workout.  Followed up with a protein shake about 20 minutes later.


----------



## Mags (Dec 22, 2008)

QuestionGuy said:


> cex


 
The caps or the powder? I thought they discontinued the powder. Both are good, though, and they're the only creatine I use.


----------



## ARMYDOC (Dec 28, 2008)

i started with GNC monohydrate powder.  Switched to BSN capsules and felt a difference in about a week.  Granted, it might have been because I was taking it more regularly- I thought the powder tasted like flavored shit...


----------



## Built (Dec 29, 2008)

You take creatine CAPSULES? How many mg in a cap - 750? You must take what, six a day?

Kinda expensive, don't you think?


----------



## Dodge (Dec 29, 2008)

When i took creatine i found two brands to be realy good- grape flavour body fortress creatine mono, it tasted great and had alot of sugar for extra absorbtion.
- maximuscle cyclone, tastes like shit but drinkable, has protein, creatine and all this bollocks that speeds up creatine uptake and stuff i dont really have a clue about, but it ballooned my biceps and pecs for sure. Cyclone is a good all in one for whey and creatine users who want all that other shit too.


----------



## GT6 (Dec 29, 2008)

I use a new one from "millennium sport technologies" called CRE-02

they are tablets (not caps) and have a coating on them so they go through the stomach (an acid invironment) and break down in the intestine (an alkali enviroment) which does not breakdown the creatine as much...apparently lol.

They seem to work as well as any other creatine supp ive had , but because of the passing of the stomach i get no bloating at all. and its not too expensive either


----------



## ARMYDOC (Dec 29, 2008)

Built said:


> You take creatine CAPSULES? How many mg in a cap - 750? You must take what, six a day?
> 
> Kinda expensive, don't you think?


You are definitely correct.  When I quickly reached the end of the bottle I decided it was time to do the math...  luckily I kept the powder... once again BASIC MATH rears its ugly head!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2008)

To me...

the difference between a regular creatine monohydrate and one of those flavored company ones (the one I take currently is Size-On) is the bloat.

The bloat and my stomach are reason enough for me to shell out the extra $20 bucks per month.


----------



## broken7 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just stick with creatine mono, creapure from germany.  Take with grape juice or Gatorade etc if you want the insulin spike.  I like the taste of celltech but I'll only get it if it's on a clearance sale since it's not worth the money.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 1, 2009)

broken7 said:


> Take with grape juice or Gatorade etc if you want the insulin spike



you mean if you want it to be absorbed?

monohydrate's absorption is basically dependent on the insulin spike to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 2, 2009)

I have tried a few different kinds of Creatine. I always end up back just taking 100% Creatine Mono Powder mixed with Gatorade. You can buy the Creatine for under 40 bucks for a years supply. And powdered gatorade in the large tub. Ya it works well.


----------



## getfit (Jan 5, 2009)

There are tons of creatine products out there, that range from straight creatine to creatine blends (such as Creatine with protein, or creatine with glutamine).

I recommend to use a product from a respected and technically advanced company.

Its like buying a car you don't buy a ford fiesta or a hyundai just because they are cheaper, you buy something that is quality even though it might be slightly more.

Remember this is something your putting in your body because you want it to perform so you want something that has manufacturing quality. I recommend products from Universal, Dymatize, BSN, EAS, etc.

A previous post talking about Creaform or CM is talking about the german creatine that is so pure it's patented and is used by companies like Universal and I think Dymatize, as well as a number of others.

Also someone was talking about the price, the price really depends on where you buy the product and the type of product you buy.
For example I buy *EAS Phosphagen for $12.99* and *Cell Tech (6.7lbs i think) for like $49*.
also the universal stuff is like $20

I buy online because its cheaper, you can get *20% - 50%off* retail price for the same product you can get in any sports nutrition store. Plus the place I buy from online has about 5 or 6 brands of creatine in multiple flavors and 8  or 9 types of creatine, *including Kre-Alkalyn, liquid creatine, creatine with protein, creatine with glutamine, Creatine ethyl ester, and more.*


----------



## scottac29 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ive tried CEE, NOxplode, and regular Mono(German Creapure). The best size/strength gains I saw were from the Mono. Prolab I know for sure is Creapure. To me it was a noticeable difference after a couple weeks. The Creapure Mono was worth a little more money to me for sure.


----------



## strong (Feb 1, 2009)

Kre-alkalin , only two caps a day, the best


----------



## Herculess (Feb 3, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> monohydrate.



CEE


----------

